# Looking for a job in IT



## pegeot2000 (Mar 24, 2014)

I am an Australian Permanent Resident. I had over 8 years’ of experience with a leading multinational Telco in the South Asian region as a System Administrator / SQL Database Administrator. It’s being over a month now I still couldn’t find any kind of a job. I have met several job agencies and have applied online jobs but still didn’t get any favorable replies from them. Can anybody help me with some advice I’m desperately looking for a job now.

Thank you


----------



## pegeot2000 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you mate I will


----------



## cvsaviour (Mar 26, 2014)

Failing that, you should also make sure your resume is targeted to the market you seek to enter. Your resume needs to make it through the candidate management software and applicant tracking systems (ATS) so that it doesn't get discarded in the screening process by a computer, before it's even read by a real person. ATS saves time (and money) by performing the initial screening of submitted resumes for a position. It’s not uncommon for some perfectly qualified candidates to be thrown out in this screening process. And if you don't already have a presence on LinkedIn, or you're not already using LinkedIn to search for jobs and create yourself a virtual network, you should be.


----------



## pegeot2000 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. I do customize my resume according to the advertisement and I do have a LinkedIn profile but whenever I inquire they say I don’t have local experience. If they are not willing to give me a chance how am I supposed to get local experience? 

Thanks once again for your advise, I will try to target the CMS and the ATS next time.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You can always do some volunteer work until you find paid work - good for the resume


----------



## aidin.elmi (Apr 5, 2014)

pegeot2000 said:


> they say I don't have local experience.


where are you come from exactly? how is your english speaking skills? this means they don't like your english speaking level or your name (yes your name). 
did you attend SkillMax Job Seeker classes? maybe you have some obvious writing mistakes in your resume


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

They are not telling him that because if his English or his name! My partner is British - speaks perfect English and has an "English name" as was still told that they wanted him to have local experience. 

Try volunteering maybe? That assisted my partner in getting a job in his chosen field.


----------



## aidin.elmi (Apr 5, 2014)

believe me something is wrong with his/her resume (overqualified, English grammar mistakes,...), for IT people local experience is not too important. what positions is your partner looking for?
most of the time when recruiter doesn't like your English speaking level ask for local experience.

@pegeot2000 send a copy of your CV to me to take a look at it


----------



## heartbreakid (May 10, 2014)

i am also searching for jobs in IT field


----------



## dexter10478 (Jan 2, 2014)

I am from India and due for PR Visa (subclass 189) in 4-5 months. Have 12+ years of IT experience in Software Development.
Planning to eventually migrate with family. 

@cvsaviour, you seem to have given very valuable suggestions here.
Could you please kindly provide more details on candidate management software and applicant tracking systems (ATS). I haven't heard of them yet.
Also any guidelines for targetting the resume to the Australian market.
Sincerely appreciate any help and I believe it will benefit a lot of other members in the same boat.


----------



## dexter10478 (Jan 2, 2014)

@Mish and @Engaus 
Could you please give more details on volunteer work?

As I introduced myself in the previous post, I will be in Australia later this year, hunting for the jobs.
Thanks in advance and with best regards.


----------

